# ASK: Why won't my locked PPV hide?



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, I've got PPV locked, and I have it set to hide the locked channels. (And yes, I know when they're locked and hidden, it actually says "Unlock" and "Unhide" in the menu.) I don't have any specific channels locked, just the PPV (and some ratings locks). And I also have the Adult channels hidden.

I have unlocked and relocked and unhidden and rehidden and rebooted, and the PPV channels still show up in the guide, including the PPV sports channels (and a couple of those are apparently not really sports channels! :eek2:  :nono2: ). I have not tried to reset the system to factory defaults, though. Quite frankly, I'm not sure what all this will affect, and I'm a little afraid to do that.  OK, and after looking at that again, I'm VERY afraid!

This has been bugging me for a couple months now at least, so I don't really think it's related to one SW release or another. (I see that I'm now at P3.38, though.)


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Laverne,
Do you really think Dish will allow you to hide the channels that they might make some extra money on?

Brian...coffee is my drug of choice...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!!!!

Are you kidding me? I lock PPV, and I hide locked channels, it's right there in blue and gray! And I'm fairly certain that at one time they WERE hidden.

[Sigh...] PLEASE don't tell me this is a general issue with E*. I try to be nice here in the 811 forum, but if it's a problem with all E* subs (and has to get moved), I might just have to get nasty.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

What you did should work. All of mine are locked and hidden. (Along with all of the shopping, and public interest channels.)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> !!!!
> 
> Are you kidding me? I lock PPV, and I hide locked channels, it's right there in blue and gray! And I'm fairly certain that at one time they WERE hidden.
> 
> [Sigh...] PLEASE don't tell me this is a general issue with E*. I try to be nice here in the 811 forum, but if it's a problem with all E* subs (and has to get moved), I might just have to get nasty.


I have seen this issue before Lav. Do you have any OTA mapdowns? Any analog mapdowns by any chance? Check channel locks and see if your lowest OTA channel is checked off in the lock list. If so PM me for an explanation.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by 'mapdowns'. I have local digital channels scanned in, but no analog since I have E* locals. I just checked all through my "Channel Locks" and I have NO channels locked.


----------

